

Make Firefox the Default Browser (Again) After Installing Internet Explorer 8 - edw519
http://www.pcworld.com/article/164127/make_firefox_the_default_browser_again_after_installing_internet_explorer_8.html

======
sachmanb
this was a complicated procedure....if i remember correctly, i installed ie8,
then i opened firefox and it said "make default browser?" and i hit "yes" --
that was the end of it.

good thing people write articles to help people with this

------
Grinyarg
Why?

Chrome = default; FF = develop; IE = check; Opera/Safari = quick fix of
masochism

